# ThrottleStop - Im about to throw my PC to the trash



## Walquerman (May 13, 2020)

Hello, im having huge problem with a laptop with a i7 8750H + GTX 1050, the throttle its unbelievable, check the pictures. Thanks in advance for any recommendation. 

The difference between pictures are the Turbo ON and Turbo OFF. i did serveral tests but didnt got any good result.

Temperature never go over 72ºC.


Thanks, help =(


----------



## blobster21 (May 13, 2020)

@unclewebb called at your rescue.


----------



## unclewebb (May 13, 2020)

What are your expectations? You bought a laptop with a CPU that has a 45W TDP rating. The manufacturer designed your laptop around this spec.

Intel CPUs are designed to throttle as much as necessary so they do not exceed their rated TDP and so they do not exceed the 100°C thermal throttling limit. Have you tried increasing the long and short turbo power limits? Some laptops allow you to do this while some laptops are locked down to 45W and there is nothing you can do about it. Try setting these limits to 60 for long and 80 for short and see if it makes any difference. Set the turbo time limit to its default value of 28 seconds.

A Speed Shift EPP setting greater than 80 can limit maximum CPU performance. I prefer setting EPP to 80 over 128. It is even better if you just let Windows control this setting. Do not check Speed Shift EPP in ThrottleStop and then switch to different Windows power profiles and watch in the FIVR window to see what Speed Shift EPP value the CPU is actually using. This option in ThrottleStop is useful for older computers that do not have Speed Shift being controlled by Windows 10.

The 22 multiplier is normal when you disable turbo boost. That is the default multiplier for the 8750H.


----------



## Walquerman (May 14, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> What are your expectations? You bought a laptop with a CPU that has a 45W TDP rating. The manufacturer designed your laptop around this spec.
> 
> Intel CPUs are designed to throttle as much as necessary so they do not exceed their rated TDP and so they do not exceed the 100°C thermal throttling limit. Have you tried increasing the long and short turbo power limits? Some laptops allow you to do this while some laptops are locked down to 45W and there is nothing you can do about it. Try setting these limits to 60 for long and 80 for short and see if it makes any difference. Set the turbo time limit to its default value of 28 seconds.
> 
> ...



I just expected to play without shuttering, i guess ths laptop its going to the second hand shop.

Thanks for the help bro!


----------



## unclewebb (May 14, 2020)

Walquerman said:


> check the pictures


I had a look at your pictures and I saw that when you disable Intel Turbo Boost, your CPU runs really slow. You have proven that disabling Intel Turbo Boost on a mobile CPU is not a good idea. Do not follow any guides that recommend doing this.



Walquerman said:


> Temperature never go over 72ºC.


A CPU at 45W and 72°C is fantastic. Would you feel better if your CPU was overheating and thermal throttling? Most laptop owners with an 8750H would be all smiles with those results.



Walquerman said:


> I just expected to play without shuttering


Did you try increasing the turbo power limits like I suggested? Did you change the Speed Shift EPP value?

If your games are constantly stuttering and not playing smoothly, it might be a problem with one of the drivers on your computer. Try running Latency Monitor.





						Resplendence Software - LatencyMon: suitability checker for real-time audio and other tasks
					

LatencyMon: suitability checker for real-time audio and other tasks



					www.resplendence.com
				




Have you tried using different GPU driver versions?

Download, unzip and copy the latest ThrottleStop.exe into your ThrottleStop folder.





						ThrottleStop 875 b4.zip
					






					drive.google.com
				




Go into the Options window and try setting the AC Timer Res to a value of 0. This new feature can help smooth out some games. While you are in the Options window, turn on Nvidia GPU monitoring.

Go back out to the main window and turn on the Log File option. Go play a game for 15 minutes or so. When finished testing, exit your game and then exit ThrottleStop so it can finalize your log file. Have a look for this file in the ThrottleStop / Logs folder and attach this file to your next post so I can have a look.



Walquerman said:


> i guess this laptop its going to the second hand shop.


You can send it to me. I will take care of it for you. I might send it back when I get it running smooth as butter. Then again, maybe not.


----------



## Walquerman (May 14, 2020)

Well my worries come about some ppl playing (youtube videos) with very similar laptops (same hardware) with crappy textures but smooth gameplay, thats what im looking for.



unclewebb said:


> Try setting these limits to 60 for long and 80 for short and see if it makes any difference. Set the turbo time limit to its default value of 28 seconds.


never go over 56w (max turbo allowed)



unclewebb said:


> It is even better if you just let Windows control this setting. Do not check Speed Shift EPP in ThrottleStop and then switch to different Windows power profiles and watch in the FIVR window to see what Speed Shift EPP value the CPU is actually using. This option in ThrottleStop is useful for older computers that do not have Speed Shift being controlled by Windows 10.


High performance: Speed Shift EPP Its 84.
Balanced: Speed Shift EPP its 0



unclewebb said:


> The 22 multiplier is normal when you disable turbo boost. That is the default multiplier for the 8750H.


This option isnt checked.

About the temps, it only go cool when Turbo its OFF, when i turn it ON i get 90ºc +++

I put AC Timer Res to 0 but not changes were made in the bench (same result).  i used latencymon and seens very bad ( i dont know what those stats mean).. Im w8ing to COD servers go live again to send u the log.

I only used a older GPU drive (default one that one comes with the pc) and later on updated it to the lastest.


----------



## Chrispy_ (May 14, 2020)

Walquerman said:


> About the temps, it only go cool when Turbo its OFF, when i turn it ON i get 90ºc +++



I've seen plenty of laptops that are designed like that. There's nothing wrong with a target temperature of 90C as far as the laptop manufacturer is concerned. It will survive the warranty period even if it's run 24/7/365 at those temperatures.

Just because we're used to seeing 60C peak temperatures with decent desktop cooling doesn't mean that translates to laptops, where there's a three way battle between making the cooling as small as possible, keeping the noise tolerable, and keeping the CPU happy. Like it or not, the 8750H is a hot chip and it's going to either run at 90C or run like crap under the constraints of a laptop cooler.


----------



## unclewebb (May 14, 2020)

Walquerman said:


> High performance: Speed Shift EPP Its 84.
> Balanced: Speed Shift EPP its 0


It is usually the opposite. High Performance should set EPP to 0 for maximum CPU performance and Balanced should set EPP to 84. Either one is OK for gaming. No need to check the SpeedShift EPP box in ThrottleStop.

Gaming laptops with the 8750H tend to run at 90°C when gaming. That is normal. It is a safe operating temperature according to Intel. No need to worry. Intel CPUs are designed to take care of themselves.

You said your games were not smooth. Adjusting the AC Timer Resolution can help with that problem. It will not change your benchmark scores.

It will be interesting to see a log file when gaming. There might be some other issues going on. Your Latency Monitor results do not look good. Some drivers might be causing problems while gaming. Are you connected to a wireless network? 

What laptop model do you have?


----------



## Walquerman (May 15, 2020)

Yes, i play via wifi.

I have an ACER AN515-52-76N6 https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B07G3XCM18/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1. Im w8ing to server of cods get online to generate the logs.


----------



## Chrispy_ (May 15, 2020)

All the cooling on that laptop is from intakes on the bottom. If you can get a 1-2cm book and put the two rear rubber feet on the book it will allow those fans to breathe much better.


----------



## agentnathan009 (May 15, 2020)

Walquerman said:


> Hello, im having huge problem with a laptop with a i7 8750H + GTX 1050, the throttle its unbelievable, check the pictures. Thanks in advance for any recommendation.
> 
> The difference between pictures are the Turbo ON and Turbo OFF. i did serveral tests but didnt got any good result.
> 
> ...


When was the last time that you cleaned out the dust/hair that might be collecting on intake side of heat sink fins and blocking airflow? I have an all in one computer that a computer racked on inside of a monitor and it’s heatsink is notorious for collecting dust and hair. I have cleaned it out several times over the years.


----------

